# CRS hiding?



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Cardinal Tetras are voracious eaters and would devour any shrimp. The only fish I would ever keep CRS with are Otos and CPDs. Also, if your tank is heavily planted, then your shrimp should be fine.

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

My tank is heavily planted.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

anastasisariel said:


> My tank is heavily planted.


if they are still in there give them a while. They tend to hide. Look very carefully at your plants, they hide well, even though they have some striking colors.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I also have a couple rock piles in the tank. I spotted two in the tank and then shown a flashlight into some of the crevasses in the rock piles and seen a larger shrimp moving around in there. I think they just like to hide and there is plenty for them to eat in their hiding spaces. Feeling a little better now.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

If you have only 12 in a heavily planted tank, I would say if you look carefully you would normally find around 2, the rest are hiding  They are very shy especially when the are in a new environment. If you want them to breed, I'd recommend that you house them in a shrimp only tank.

Kevin


----------



## Steverd (Dec 6, 2009)

kvntran said:


> If you have only 12 in a heavily planted tank, I would say if you look carefully you would normally find around 2, the rest are hiding  They are very shy especially when the are in a new environment. If you want them to breed, I'd recommend that you house them in a shrimp only tank.
> 
> Kevin


 
I agree completely. In that if you ever want to see your shrimp you should house them in a shrimp only tank. They might just be hiding from the cardinals too scared to come out.

Steve


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I love my cardinals though, and can't imagine that particular tank as shrimp and snails only, but I'm going to setup a ten gallon eventually with a sponge filter and start breeding shrimp, but I don't think I'll go for crystals because they prefer cooler water and my girlfriend has the heat setup so high that I don't even think I could keep a tank below 76 degrees even if I wanted too. Next shrimp order will be for some Cherries or a variation of that species.. yellow or snowballs.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

My cherry's and Amano's Hid for a couple of weeks from the Danios and the Glow light tetras I have in the tank, They finally learned that the fish were no threat, and are now getting brave enough to gather during feeing time upside down on the feeding ring and feeding next to the fish lol.


----------



## Steverd (Dec 6, 2009)

anastasisariel said:


> Yeah, I love my cardinals though, and can't imagine that particular tank as shrimp and snails only, but I'm going to setup a ten gallon eventually with a sponge filter and start breeding shrimp, but I don't think I'll go for crystals because they prefer cooler water and my girlfriend has the heat setup so high that I don't even think I could keep a tank below 76 degrees even if I wanted too. Next shrimp order will be for some Cherries or a variation of that species.. yellow or snowballs.


 
You can easily keep RCS and Crystals in the SAME tank.
That's what I do. I keep the temp at 72'F and my Red Cherries breed like crazy.

Seve


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah I'm going to go ahead and order 20 cherries and maybe a couple of another species. My CRS are getting braver.. I just spotted six during my water change and cleaning. :biggrin:


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

anastasisariel said:


> Yeah I'm going to go ahead and order 20 cherries and maybe a couple of another species. My CRS are getting braver.. I just spotted six during my water change and cleaning. :biggrin:


They just need a little time to get used to the fish, then you will feel as if your tank is being over run by them. I can look in my tank and see no less than 7 of my 9 out and about doing their busy work.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

I added about 50 to my 55g tank and while I know they love to hide I would expect to see more than the 1 I added from the start to be out and about. Granted its only been a few days but there must be a massive shrimp hiding place in my tank where they all disappeared to. They all came from a much more populated tank (fish and shrimp) so I would not expect the guppies to be scaring them anymore than they did. Who knows.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Every time I add new shrimp to my tank (it is only snails and shrimp), the new ones always hide for a week. Once they get use to it and realize everything is okay, they come bounding out the door for feeding time.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Mine are still pretty new (not quite a week), but I find that I don't see them so much during the day, but in the morning when I first turn on the room light (before the tank light), I can usually spot most of them out and about. I have ghost shrimp, so they're a little harder to spot, but there's also a betta, so I think they hide out while he's awake during the day. I'm making new caves and stuff for them to hide that hopefully I'll be able to see into better.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine are days new... they use to be out alot... but with the addition of my Sponge filter... they are all hiding in the sponge only one or two tend to come out at a time.


----------

